# Alaska on the Fly



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Been lazy but finally got around to putting together an album from my Alaskan fly fishing trip:


http://imgur.com/bZ1QB


The trip got me hooked back into fly fishing again, so I picked up a Reddington 8wt. and a Cheeky Mojo reel to start targeting some saltwater species with.

Enjoy!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Alaska is on my bucket list. 

Way to go.

Did the bears bother you?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice pics,

http://www.fishbluefly.com/blueflyb&b.html

top notch and Texan friendly, take some extra bottles of tabasco sauce


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Mike - before the trip I was kinda nervous about the bears, but in reality they are just fishermen too. The abundant supply of spawning sockeye salmon in that region keeps them content. We would see around 20-30 daily on our wading trips and they barely bothered you. They would get curious if you hooked into a sockeye, but you would just need to raise your voice or stop your feet and they would back off. The lodge has been open since 1998 and they've only had one "close call" where a hand gun had to be used in self defense.


----------



## hollywood800 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks awesome! Nice pics, can't wait to go one year. Where did you stay?


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.fishasl.com/

The Kvichak River location


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pictures....especially like the grayling which is one of my favorite fish. The rainbows are very nice also. 

You are off to a great start building Alaska memories...keep it going.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Wait a second....

I know those guys. And I know you. How come I'm not in any of the pictures? You got Jimmy, Mike, and even The Warden! You did get my plane in there, so I guess that'll have to do.

Great having y'all out there. I'm ready to get back next year.


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

We'll be back in '15!


----------

